# How to remove Suntour Powerflo Cassette?



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello,

I just picked up an interesting set of wheels - Araya rims laced to Suntour hubs - and I want to remove the rusted-all-to-he11 cassette. It's obviously not splined, so how does this come off?


----------



## H1449-6 (Apr 29, 2008)

IIRC these require a four-notch removal tool. Bet if you'd take it to your local shop they'd pull it for nothing, or a couple of bucks. Or if you know the mechanics, a six pack.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

It there's an 11t, it's probably a cassette and not a freewheel (which would take a 2 or 4 notched freewheel tool). IIRC, the 11t cog threads onto the 12t cog which in turn threads onto the cassette body. You'll need two chainwhips to remove either the 12 together with the 11 or the 11 and then the 12.


----------



## H1449-6 (Apr 29, 2008)

I think ssmike is correct.


----------

